# Abu Dhabi or Dubai?



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I live in Abu Dhabi Al Reem Islands, now alot of new job offers are in Dubai and I am thinking of making the jump to Dubai. When I first came over here I heard alot that Abu Dhabi is nicer than Dubai, I like Abu Dhabi but I still want some Dubai action! 

Here is my question which is better?

I know both are totally different, and my experience of Dubai is actually very limited

Abu Dhabi 
Pro's
Spacious
Good Beaches
Not overcrowded
Nice Roads
Good hotels

Cons
Not many jobs
Pay not as good
Rent High.
Nightlife not that great


Dubai

Pro's
???
Cons
????
Traffic/Overcrowded

Help an expat out, should I move to Dubai?

Edit more about me
I am with a partner, she wants to move to Dubai. No kids, and I work 6days a week here, I am looking for a 5 day a week company


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> I live in Abu Dhabi Al Reem Islands, now alot of new job offers are in Dubai and I am thinking of making the jump to Dubai. When I first came over here I heard alot that Abu Dhabi is nicer than Dubai, I like Abu Dhabi but I still want some Dubai action!
> 
> Here is my question which is better?
> 
> ...


Hi,
What line of work are you in?
We have lived in both and currently prefer Abu Dhabi to live in and Dubai to party in!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am a Quantity Surveyor, I am not looking to settle down and have kids. atm my life is work work thats why I am looking for a 5day company.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As a chartered brick counter - there will be far more opportunities in Dubai than Abu Dhabi right now.
You should be able to find a 5 day role with a good salary - but rents will be higher (for a decent place) and importantly - there are far more temptations to spend your hard earned cash on in Dubai, compared with Abu Dhabi.
Depending on where you live and work - traffic will be a big consideration in Dubai - as I reckon it has increased a lot this year and will probably get far worse as we approach 2020.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As a chartered brick counter - there will be far more opportunities in Dubai than Abu Dhabi right now.
> You should be able to find a 5 day role with a good salary - but rents will be higher (for a decent place) and importantly - there are far more temptations to spend your hard earned cash on in Dubai, compared with Abu Dhabi.
> Depending on where you live and work - traffic will be a big consideration in Dubai - as I reckon it has increased a lot this year and will probably get far worse as we approach 2020.
> ...



My apartment in Al Reem finishes in January. So I will make the decision closer to the time as I don't want to drive from Abu to Dubai daily.

I actually really like Abu, I love Sadiyatt and Yas Island..but Abu doesn't that "Dubai" feeling. I also think my partner could get a better paid job in Dubai than Abu.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Depending on where your Dubai office is located - the commute from Abu Dhabi is not that bad (especially compared with the other direction!).
If an opportunity arose before your AD lease ends - you could always commute for a few months and give yourself time to find a great place in Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The party is in Dubai. No denying this.

Abu Dhabi is very quiet and it suits some people, but if you've never lived in Dubai you won't understand how quiet Abu Dhabi is by comparison.

Dubai has a bustle and energy that Abu Dhabi doesn't, it feels more connected to the great global cities worldwide than it does to even Abu Dhabi down the road. It's like comparing London to Birmingham!

I'm not claiming Dubai is Hong Kong but it's on its way to joining those ranks. It's not just the international reputation but the diversity of the economy and amenities that's transforming Dubai into more of an international city. There's a burgeoning arts and gallery scene, the music scene is much larger and better, the range of restaurants and shopping is far superior. Yes, the temptation to spend more money is also there!

As for housing, the rental gap between Dubai and Abu Dhabi has narrowed considerably that it's almost a moot point, but Dubai still gives you far more choice at all rent levels. Abu Dhabi seems to be either very expensive or very cheap with very little in between, and Dubai has many more of the "in between" options. The quality of housing you get is also better than comparable properties in Abu Dhabi. The communities are better designed and more lively with more amenities, Reem Island is a ghost town compared to Dubai Marina, for example.

The young/singles expat crowd is far bigger in Dubai.

Saadiyat Beach is probably the best beach on the west coast of the UAE but Dubai still has pretty good beaches. 

As for commuting, it's 1.10-1.15 hours from JLT/Marina to Corniche doing a steady 140km the whole way. You will rarely run into traffic jams either way. The further into Dubai you go in the evenings, the commute time escalates.


----------



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

Follow the cash - isn't that why most people land here in the first place?

If you can find a better role in Dubai then follow it - the commute is a pain long term - I've got a mate who has been doing it for 5 years. The Zayad road is no fun in the morning and evening.

Dubai has everything - but you can also ignore it, certainly more glam, glitzy and definitely the party is here. Depends what you want.

Abu Dhabi though - I have some relatives there - is more "Real", more conservative and quieter - feels more old school and I quite like that in comparison to the "noise" of Dubai.

Pros and Cons - so I'd still say, follow the cash.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

However Abu Dhabi makes Dubai look like a pauper in comparison.

if you want to "Follow the money" there really is only one choice.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> However Abu Dhabi makes Dubai look like a pauper in comparison.
> 
> if you want to "Follow the money" there really is only one choice.


I am waiting for the punchline..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There is no punchline - Abu Dhabi is the capital and generates the base wealth for the UAE.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> There is no punchline - Abu Dhabi is the capital and generates the base wealth for the UAE.
> Cheers
> Steve


Gotta love a newbie Steve.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Gotta love a newbie Steve.


:blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I always get offered more for roles in Abu Dhabi, been like that for donkey's years.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I always get offered more for roles in Abu Dhabi, been like that for donkey's years.


More money?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> More money?


I concur, salaries for pro grades are 20%+ higher in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> :blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla:


I wouldn't laugh too loudly Iggles - he was referring to you being the newbie


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> I wouldn't laugh too loudly Iggles - he was referring to you being the newbie


Steve don't get a head of your self, maybe you're the newbie :blabla::blabla::blabla: = blablablablablabla

:boxing:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Steve don't get a head of your self, maybe you're the newbie :blabla::blabla::blabla: = blablablablablabla
> 
> :boxing:


Yes - sorry, I have only worked in the region for 31 years - so should still be considered a newbie!!


----------



## Suroviy (Jul 6, 2015)

In my opinion Dubai is much better


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Suroviy said:


> In my opinion Dubai is much better


Why?

That's like saying Satsumas are better than Clementines and not giving any reasoning behind the decision.


----------

